# VooDoo Juice - Juice Reviews



## Viper_SA (11/3/15)

Review of the "Devil's Breath" Voodoo Juice.

Got this today and tried it without any steeping at all. Very impressed. 
It's a 60/40 PG/VG juice. Got it in the 12mg strength. Chucked it in my Evod 2 running at 3.4V on a 1.5ohm coil.

Very smooth, one of the first juices that did not scratch my throat during exhale. Was even able to do a few lung hits off it without coughing. Doing mouth-to-lung hits makes it taste very little like tobacco, and very much like Frangelico liqueur. A very distinct, but smooth taste of hazelnut. Doing slow lung hits and exhaling very slowly gives it a bit less of a sweet taste and a deeper, more earthy nut taste. At time during mouth-to-lung hits there is some refreshing element to the taste that I can not place. It's definitely not menthol, don't think it is mint, but there is a little something there. Vaped in open air while walking the dog.

Tried it in the Nautilus mini at home later, and tastes much more nutty. The "fresh" bit doesn't come through on the mini. Running 1.8ohm coil in the mini and played between 3.8 and 5V. Flavor profile stays pretty much the same at all voltages on the mini. 

Ordered two more bottles in 6mg that I can start steeping so long. This afternoon I thought it would be a great all day vape, this evening I think it might be a bit too creamy-ish for that... Will try out whole day tomorrow and get back to the thread with some feedback. 

Thanks for reading

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (11/3/15)

Great feedback @Viper_SA 
I like your detailed descriptions

Mmm... Frangelico hazelnut sounds delicious....

Looking forward to hearing your future findings

PS- i may rename this thread to stick to convention or move it to an existing Voodoo juice review thread if one exists. I will go check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/15)

Thread renamed slightly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/3/15)

Posted in another thread some time ago, but it's fitting for this thread now. 

Devils breath- an awesome tobacco! Had it steeping for about 2-3weeks before I really Vaped it. This is certainly fitting to be an ADV for many of the tobacco guys. A straight up great juice! The TH is smooth and I think the VG/PG ratio at 60/40 is perfect! 

Dark Forest- if you like 5P bowdens mate, then this will knock your socks right off. It remind me of a perfectly settled peppermint crisp pudding. With a great minty/menthol inhale, and a chocolate exhale that isn't overpowering at all, this juice is sure to keep you coming back for more. Vaped right out of the bottle and its perfect as is. 


Subzero- I'm not a menthol fan, but subzero is a great menthol to keep on hand just in case you need that cold Rush. It's the first menthol that surprised me (in a good way).

I will be vaping the custard from The Voodoo master soon and will report back as soon as I've made my decision.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/3/15)

Wanted to do an all day vaping review on the Devil's Breath tonight, but I have felt quite under the weather the last few days. This morning, every time I took a hit I got nauseous, on all my flavors. So it wouldn't be fair to write up a further review right now. What I did notice was that it tasted slightly less nutty and more tobacco-y today. 
Will probably receive my 6mg order tomorrow, and will let them steep for proper amount of time. 
Also ordered the 6mg Gravestone, just for something different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Posted in another thread some time ago, but it's fitting for this thread now.
> 
> Devils breath- an awesome tobacco! Had it steeping for about 2-3weeks before I really Vaped it. This is certainly fitting to be an ADV for many of the tobacco guys. A straight up great juice! The TH is smooth and I think the VG/PG ratio at 60/40 is perfect!
> 
> ...



Thanks for adding these @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## rogue zombie (11/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Dark Forest- if you like 5P bowdens mate, then this will knock your socks right off. It remind me of a perfectly settled peppermint crisp pudding. With a great minty/menthol inhale, and a chocolate exhale that isn't overpowering at all, this juice is sure to keep you coming back for more. Vaped right out of the bottle and its perfect as is.



Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Andre (11/3/15)

As a huge Bowden's Mate fan I just had to order the Dark Forest on the insistence of @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @r0gue z0mbie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/3/15)

Andre said:


> As a huge Bowden's Mate fan I just had to order the Dark Forest on the insistence of @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @r0gue z0mbie!



Interested to hear your thoughts, knowing how much Bowden's you've had.

I doubt you'll be disappointed. Dark Forest is the only choc-mint I would even consider comparing to Bowden's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/3/15)

Andre said:


> As a huge Bowden's Mate fan I just had to order the Dark Forest on the insistence of @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @r0gue z0mbie!


You should arrange with Zeki to make them in 100ml bottles for you. Coz once you have it, you won't want anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/3/15)

I also had a taste of Bloody Sunday at VapeClub in a Goblin (awesome tank)... Same story there - smooth, balanced... yum!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (11/3/15)

oww your coil is going to take a raping!!!


----------



## Viper_SA (12/3/15)

What a great afternoon 

Courier showed up just before 14:00 with my latest juice order - 2 X Devil's Breath 6mg and 1 X Gravestone 6mg.
Shook up the bottles, unscrewed caps and let them have a breather for around 90 minutes. Still have some 12mg Devil's Breath, so the two 6mg's went on to steeping in a dark drawer.

Could wait to taste the Gravestone after smelling it. Nice and punchy orange aroma to it. Almost a little zesty-like in smell. 
Now normally, when I get a bag of mixed chocolates I always aim first for the purple/pinkish wrapper. The Turkish Delight. Usually not many in the bag, so you got to be fast. The one thing I score on is that very few people like the orange/dark choc mix.... Those are usually by second target. 

Now Gravestone does not contain the dark chocolate bit, but it does have the same zesty'like after taste. Some orange with a little gentle kick. Don't get me wrong,not like being kicked in "
you-know-where's" but just a gently and very subtle little fruity kick. 
At lower voltages and cooler vapes, the cream part stands out a little more for my palette. Amp it up just a little and the zesty kick makes it's appearance more pronounced.

I started off in the Aspire ET-S, running 1.8ohm coils and about 3.8V. Immediately I regretted only ordering one bottle.... WOW!
After a little vaping on this set-up, I decided to try one of my new 1.6ohm coils in the Nautilus mini. Coild says 3.3 - 5V. so I started at 3.6 and worked my way up to 5. Stayed at 5 very briefly, the vape is a little too warm for my liking there. Sweet-spot for me was between 4.2 and 4.8V. Higher voltage, a little more zest, lower voltage, a little more cream.

This, together with Devil's Breath could very well become my preferred all day vape. Since I started vaping around a month ago (on a cheap ego CE4 battery and some type of clearo without a brand name) I have spent loads of cash on hardware, and the price of at least two decent tanks on juice. Wish I heard about Voodoo earlier.....

Good thing I got my last order in 6mg.... I love the taste so much I'd easily OD on this juice!

Vaping while typing,ol, and 4.6V on the Nauti mini and 1.6ohm coil is definitely my preferred setting. Towards 4.4 and a little lower, the zesty taste has a bit more of a "bitter" quality - not overwhelming at all, and the higher settings bring out a little more of the sour quality. Also, not overpowering at all. 

P.S - I don mostly mouth-to-lung hits, got the mini tuned on the 3rd largest of the 4 air holes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> What a great afternoon
> 
> Courier showed up just before 14:00 with my latest juice order - 2 X Devil's Breath 6mg and 1 X Gravestone 6mg.
> Shook up the bottles, unscrewed caps and let them have a breather for around 90 minutes. Still have some 12mg Devil's Breath, so the two 6mg's went on to steeping in a dark drawer.
> ...


Damn, I love zesty....will have to try this one as well. Thanks for your impressions.


----------



## Viper_SA (14/3/15)

After such great tastes, it is sad to report I am having some issues with the juices mentioned above. Started getting plenty of dry hits on all my gear. The Nautilus mini, the Aspire ET-S and the Evod 2. Only scenario I can come up with after some discussion on another thread is that the juice is too thick and not wicking properly. This lead me to inspection the juice this morning. Poured all 4 bottles in clear glass containers, as the blue glass makes it difficult to see properly. It seems like all 4 bottles have different viscosity, with the Gravestone 6mg being the thickest of the lot. 

Compared to at least one other bottle, the Devil's Breath 6mg, it seems very very thick. This has cost me several coils since late yesterday afternoon, so just double check that your atty can handle higher VG ratios. That would be my limited advice anyway.


----------



## rogue zombie (14/3/15)

Ye I would say it's time to get into rebuildables


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/3/15)

Hi guys... Finally I've got a chance to sit down and thank you all for the reviews so far. I'm so happy that you guys and dolls are enjoying VooDoo... I'ts been a long road to get there but all the efforts have paid of for us back here in humble Cape Town. I look forward to hearing from more of you as and when you get to try them. Have a marvellous Sunday night. Zeki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio (15/3/15)

My reviews may not be as detailed as silver as I'm new to vaping but anyway.

Hardware: Istick 30w, subtank mini
Vaped at: Lower wattage,15w/ 3.2v
Higher wattage, 21w/ 3.8v
Coil: 0.5ohm
Ratio: 60/40
12mg

Zombie Blood
After trying over 26 juices trying to find the perfect adv, I came across zombie blood and thought why not give it a try. As soon as it arrived, I vaped that thing and wow, I couldn't get enough. I'm a huge fan of strawberry milkshake type flavours and this juice is perfectly balanced. Its light on the tongue and smooth on the throat. Closest thing I can think off, it's like vaping candy floss at lower wattages/ a divine strawberry milkshake on higher wattages. I'm down to my 3rd bottle and still can't get enough. 

Dark Forest 
Vaped this juice on receiving it and figured it needs to steep. Steeped it for 2 weeks and loving it. A perfectly balanced mint flavour with a touch of chocolate. I'm not a big fan of mint flavours but this is different, it has a somewhat crispy mint flavour which goes down easily and comes out with the chocolate flavour and a light minty background on exhale. Definitely one of the best minty flavours I've taste. Closest thing I can think off off, it's like vaping a peppermint crisp chocolate. 

Bloody Sunday 
Steeped this juice for 2 weeks before vaping as it smelled quite pungent when I first received it. I'm not a big fan of vanilla flavours but damn this juice is the beez kneez. On lower wattages, the vanilla is quite prevalent, move it up a notch and the strawberry exhale shines through and balances the flavour perfectly. Closest thing I can think off, vaping vanilla milk with a touch of strawberry added.

Thoroughly impressed with these juices and the quality seems to be premium. Would definitely buy again & recommend to many. Finding the right juices made vaping a whole lot better and paired with the excellent service recieved, can't wait to see voodoo juice bring out some more tantalising flavours. 
PS: An optional drip stick would be the cherry on top for us noobs that aren't use to pouring in juices.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/15)

Great review @Richio, thank you.

P.s the droppers available locally aren't that great anyway. The U.S. juices usually ship with good droppers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/15)

Richio said:


> My reviews may not be as detailed as silver as I'm new to vaping but anyway.
> 
> Hardware: Istick 30w, subtank mini
> Vaped at: Lower wattage,15w/ 3.2v
> ...


Great review. The more reviews and impressions we get on a juice line the better for a potential buyer to make an informed decision.
So far Voodoo juices look very much worthwhile. And it is local.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (17/3/15)

Guys, and girls, 

I just tried the Devil's Breath in the Kanger Subtank Mini. Running around 0.6ohm at 13W.. What a difference! Can really taste the tobacco now, with that nice nutty aftertaste. For the first time a tobacco juice leaves the ciggy-like aftertaste in my mouth (about 1 to 2 minutes after a toot).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (17/3/15)

Nothing beats the taste of a juice on a decent rebuildable tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ashTZA (19/3/15)

vape mail arrived today;

I picked two flavours directly from VooDoo Vapour
gave them each a try in a dripper and they are so yummy; smell great too.

This is fresh out the package I received them in; so they probably haven't had time to steep, (unless they've been so already from source).

Using a mech dripper with a single coil at 0.8ohm. wicked with rayon/cellucotton.

"Bloody Sunday":

proclaims to have "a mixture of ripe strawberries accompanied with French vanilla and a couple of other secret ingredients to give you a vintage creamy strawberry milkshake flavour."

I don't have much late experience with strawberry milkshakes (not since I was a kid).

But can describe it delightfully close to a fresh strawberry juice flavour [not the strong concentrate syrup I was expecting],
the vanilla I'm not picking up or perhaps it undertones within the creamy layer, but definitely a milky cream to it;
along with a slight hint of something else I cant quite put my finger on; but might be sherbet.

A very nice relaxed flavour that's not overpowering at all and not too sweet either.

The other is "Gravestone":

proclaims to be "Orange & Cream & quite tangy."

My impression of the flavour (and smell) after giving it a few toots is its exactly like a Fanta Orange Float.
The orange has that carbonated "fizz" to it, along with a bits of cream / maybe soft serve pulling through the draw (straw?).

Both are so equally delicious I can't decide which to settle with for the evening & am alternating between the two.

(comment I received after posting this review on FB said that I'm having a fruit salad mixing the two; which is pretty spot on).

I'd like to say awesome well done to the creator; Both these profiles are very well done & truly enjoyable;
(the bloody Sunday took me by surprise as well, since I actually don't like strawberry at all; but both are easily an ADV for even me).
Cant wait to try your others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (19/3/15)

Hello Guys,

Got my hands on some of the Sub Zero and the Devils Breath yesterday and here goes:

Vaped the Devils Breath in a Cloupor Mini and a goblin tank with 0.5ohm resistance and 20 watts.

The flavour is divine in this build, and honestly i think the creator of this liquid did wonders. It tastes exactly as the description says: "A blend of tobaccos with a mix of secret ingredients leaving you wanting more and more." - I could not get enough of this.

It has a light tinge of Tobacco, and on the exhale the smell and taste of the nuts come through quite strongly.

The Sub Zero on the other hand has a menthol that will knock your socks right off you feet! It is strong and for heavy hits, this flavour will definitely be of great value to you.

I am really liking this flavour and am quite saddened that i only purchase 1 x 30ml of each.

Will revert back later on the Dark Forest.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> vape mail arrived today;
> 
> I picked two flavours directly from VooDoo Vapour
> gave them each a try in a dripper and they are so yummy; smell great too.
> ...



Great impressions @ashTZA ! Thanks for taking the time to share. Sounds very good...


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Got my hands on some of the Sub Zero and the Devils Breath yesterday and here goes:
> 
> ...



Thanks @Michael van Jaarsveld - nutty tobacco sounds great. Loved your "I Approve" pic!


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/3/15)

My Turn

_Please note that the views expressed here are my own, and as taste is subjective someone else might have a different experience._

Took 4 different bottles of VooDoo from Vapeclub, all in 6mg strength.

Dark Forest
Gravestone
Grim Reaper
Bloody Sunday

So far I have tried Dark Forest and Gravestone. Both on a 28g - 0.5ohm dual coil build, wicked with Japanese cotton in a Goblin. I mostly do straight lung hits.

*Dark Forest*

_Website Description :_ Dark forest is a combination of warm milk chocolate with a punch of mint.

_My Impressions_ _:_ Very smooth milk chocolate on both inhale and exhale with a tingling mint accompanying it all the way. The mint is very smooth and compliments the choc beautifully. Nothing tastes artificial here and I am really enjoying this juice. Vapor production is great. Low to Mild throat hit.

_ADV Potential_ _:_ Definitely. Will be picking up a couple of bottles next time I visit Vapeclub

*Gravestone*

_Website Description :_ Orange & Cream is quite tangy and has been a very popular seller amongst those who have tried and appreciated it.

_My Impressions : _I get absolutely nothing on the inhale. On the exhale I get a slight taste of bitterish orange. I suspect that the 0.5ohm dual coil might be too low for this juice. I can however say that it definitely warrants a rebuild to explore a bit more. I see that there is a review above for the same juice on a 0.8ohm so I will try the juice in a different tank with a similar build at a later stage. Vapor production is very good. Low throat hit (but I suspect the build to cause this and think it would go up a bit on the new build)

_ADV Potential : _Not at the moment, but will rebuild and make final verdict then.

Will review Grim Reaper / Bloody Sunday and update my findings regarding Gravestone with my next review.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> My Turn
> 
> _Please note that the views expressed here are my own, and as taste is subjective someone else might have a different experience._
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your views

At what power are you vaping? Are you on a mech?


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

*DARK FOREST*​
As a 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate (BM) fan and the reviews above, had to give Dark Forest (DF) a go.

Have now vaped about 2.7 ml of Dark Forest (12 mg) in a Reo Mini with Chalice coiled to 0.61 ohms (around 27W) with ceramic wick.

Let me first get the comparison to Bowden's Mate out of the way - vaping both in turn as we speak. In the same category (choc mint), but for me not the same at all. DF is more pronounced chocolate, less mint. In BM the mint is far more invasive to the senses and the chocolate is far less pronounced as it is complemented by vanilla. The mouth feel from BM is fuller and rounder, whilst the aromas from DF is more defined. I enjoy both immensely. 

Let us get to the star of this show. It is described as: "Dark forest is a combination of warm milk chocolate with a punch of mint.".

The chocolate in DF is awesome. Not a sugary, overly sweet chocolate. A proper dark chocolate, which leaves just a tinge of bitter cacao with the warmth on the tongue. Nothing perfumy or artificial sensed from this joose. The closest juice to DF, which I have enjoyed, is Atomic Grasshopper by Heather's Heavenly Vapes, but the latter is dull and heavy in comparison. DF is a luscious and wet vape with a lightness that can be enjoyed all day long. 
The mint livens up and complements the chocolate perfectly. Not too much, not too little. Detected in equal measure on both the inhale and the exhale.

For me Dark Forest is a local gem of which @Zeki Hilmi can be extremely proud of. It has earned a permanent place in my cupboard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views
> 
> At what power are you vaping? Are you on a mech?


Dammit, knew I forgot to add something. 

@Silver - vaping on a carbon fiber & copper knight mod. Batteries were also fully charged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/3/15)

Andre said:


> *DARK FOREST*​
> As a 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate (BM) fan and the reviews above, had to give Dark Forest (DF) a go.
> 
> Have now vaped about 2.7 ml of Dark Forest (12 mg) in a Reo Mini with Chalice coiled to 0.61 ohms (around 27W) with ceramic wick.
> ...


Now that you mention it, I do remember the mint being more pronounced in Bowdens. (Have not had bowdens in ages so I completely forgot about that. )


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Awesome review @Andre!!
Thanks for that.
Its wonderful having the Bowdens comparison - just reading your comments I think I can imagine exactly what Dark Forrest tastes like.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ashTZA (19/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> *Gravestone*
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> ...



Maybe try with some rayon as well?
I was also using 26g single coil.

Interesting test though; I think I'll pull out another atty and do your build to see what I get with jap cotton.

That gravestone does appear a little thick to me.


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

*GRAVESTONE
*​Everything about this juice, but the name, is five star.

Have vaped 3 ml and just filled up again - cannot get enough.

In my faithful taster, the Reo Mini with Chalice, single coil at 0.61 ohms (around 27W) with ceramic wick.

Gravestone (12 mg) for me is like freshly squeezed juice from sunripened oranges. I love citrus juices and have tried many. They are usually either overly sweet, taste like candy or have an artificial taste. This one is the real, natural orange. It even smells like that.

Yes, @baksteen8168, I certainly agree this is not an intense flavour like some can be. But therein lies it strength I think - it does not become overwhelming and tiring to the senses. It always beckons you to have some more. I shall of course experiment with other setups in due course.

The web site says it is Orange & Cream and is quite tangy. The tangy for me is just a nice tingle. The cream is there, but I find it just on the edges to sweeten a bit and round things off.

Throat hit and vapour production is good.

My next order for Gravestone and Dark Forest has been placed. I am a Voodoo Vapour fan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (19/3/15)

Not much time here but all i am going to say is.....

*DARKFOREST IS ABSOLUTE AMAZEBALLS!!!
*
It taste a bit like unicorn urine glorifying your tongue with a hint of mint 
Will give the proper tastes shortly because my brain is still figuring it out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Andre said:


> *GRAVESTONE
> *​Everything about this juice, but the name, is five star.
> 
> Have vaped 3 ml and just filled up again - cannot get enough.
> ...



Wow, @Andre, thanks for the review. 
This is newsworthy
I know you know your citrus and we often have similar tastes. This is great for me. 

@Zeki Hilmi , congrats, thats two out of two for a very discerning palate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, @Andre, thanks for the review.
> This is newsworthy
> I know you know your citrus and we often have similar tastes. This is great for me.
> 
> @Zeki Hilmi , congrats, thats two out of two for a very discerning palate


Thanks. And add a note to your order and he will make 18 mg for you.


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks. And add a note to your order and he will make 18 mg for you.



Lol, thanks @Andre, that helps
I actually got a bottle of Dark Forrest in 12mg from VapeClub which is sitting in the cupboard. Am really looking forward to trying it one of these days. 

There is going to be a VM Choc Mint vs VD Dark Forrest showdown!

But I maybe should get an 18mg to make it a fair fight...


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

By the way @Andre, do you have any "palate pearls" on Voodoo's gravestone versus 5P Queenside?


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Silver said:


> By the way @Andre, do you have any "palate pearls" on Voodoo's gravestone versus 5P Queenside?


I have not vaped the latter for some time, so have not included references to it. Off the cuff, Queenside is far sweeter and much creamier. I prefer Gravestone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/15)

Damn.... The 6mg Dark Forest is sold out... Sounds good by the reviews guys.


----------



## ashTZA (19/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> Maybe try with some rayon as well?
> I was also using 26g single coil.
> 
> Interesting test though; I think I'll pull out another atty and do your build to see what I get with jap cotton.
> ...



I'm definitely getting a slightly more bitter & less orange on a 0.6 ohm dual coil 28g using jap cotton in an atomic dripper. Still pleasant though. On the exhale; Not getting much on the inhale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/3/15)

Andre said:


> I have not vaped the latter for some time, so have not included references to it. Off the cuff, Queenside is far sweeter and much creamier. I prefer Gravestone.



Definitely need to get me some Gravestone then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> I'm definitely getting a slightly more bitter & less orange on a 0.6 ohm dual coil 28g using jap cotton in an atomic dripper. Still pleasant though. On the exhale; Not getting much on the inhale.


Interesting exercise. So on the single coil you got good flavour, but not on the dual coils. @baksteen8168 says the the same thing. You both do not get much flavour on the inhale on duals. I have only tested on a single coil and get good flavour, inhale and exhale. 
On duals the power is shared by the 2 coils, but one should get more vapour from two than from one coil. Maybe the flavour is somewhat dispersed by the two points of vaporisation, which with the less intense flavour of this juice works counter productive. With the single coil the vapour is condensed enough to give good flavour. 
How is that for a theory? Shall try it on dual coils as well and report back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/3/15)

The Gravestone tastes more intense and more tarty on a 1.2ohm build in my Subtank Mini. On the 0.5ohm build it seems more bitterish and less intense. The reverse is true for Devil's Breath. More tobaccoey on the 0.5ohm, but still very good flavor. More nutty on higher ohm builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA (19/3/15)

Andre said:


> Interesting exercise. So on the single coil you got good flavour, but not on the dual coils. @baksteen8168 says the the same thing. You both do not get much flavour on the inhale on duals. I have only tested on a single coil and get good flavour, inhale and exhale.
> On duals the power is shared by the 2 coils, but one should get more vapour from two than from one coil. Maybe the flavour is somewhat dispersed by the two points of vaporisation, which with the less intense flavour of this juice works counter productive. With the single coil the vapour is condensed enough to give good flavour.
> How is that for a theory? Shall try it on dual coils as well and report back.



I also think the jap cotton might also have a small something to do with it; at least with intensity;

I personally find jap cotton smooths or mutes out the sharp notes of a flavour, but the flavour lasts longer and is consistent even as the wick gets drier.
I use by preference when I'm vaping intensely sweet juices;

but with rayon I find full flavour no matter what I put on it; but drops off quicker even when the wick is still moist. (using a dripper I mean; in a tank I don't have this issue at all). Which makes it my first stop by default.

Edit / New info:
In the name of science I performed a second experiment; replaced the wick on my 0.8 ohm single coil, with jap cotton;

Don't like it at all; getting hardly any flavour; It actually tastes better on the dual coil. Got both in my hands, taking alternative hits.

This is so weird. (or maybe I've just given myself vapour tong).
I think perhaps I've just overdone it; And can't taste anymore lol.

Edit / retry:

Ok so I've given myself a 2hour+ rest on the flavour; got over my slight silver; and drank some watered down apple & cranberry juice to cleanse the pallet; and put fresh batteries into both mechs. Soaked both drippers and same results.

The 0.6omh duel coil with Jap cotton; I get nothing on the inhale; I get a bitter very light orange on the exhale.

The 0.8ohm single coil with Jap cotton; first hit I get bit of ruff throat hit; no flavour either way. second hit; tastes and feels like blowing warm air.

Redone the single coil with rayon again; first few toots are always crap (for me anyways with fresh rayon; I get a weird taste); reload; and the tangy orange is back. Although my taste buds are shot now (citrus + a whole night on drippers would do that to me) so its a little harder to make out than when I first started.

So my money is on the wicking; I've never had jap cotton remove flavour before, just sharpness; so that's quite strange to me;

the duel coil/single coil thing probably also plays a role;
But the variables of different gauge wire & different ohms on top of that is too much for my mind to work out; I think an easier test in that regard would simply be to try it on a decent VV/WW device at different settings. I don't have anything regulated that can do above 11w so I can't venture there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> I also think the jap cotton might also have a small something to do with it; at least with intensity;
> 
> I personally find jap cotton smooths or mutes out the sharp notes of a flavour, but the flavour lasts longer and is consistent even as the wick gets drier.
> I use by preference when I'm vaping intensely sweet juices;
> ...



Hi @ashTZA - I admire your perseverance in the name of Science and thanks for sharing your findings!
You are right, there are a number of variables and it does get difficult to have a firm view sometimes

Just remember, as @Andre referred to, the power is shared on duals. So your 0.6 ohm dual setup is getting about 13Watts per coil at 4Volts whereas the single coil at 0.8 ohms is getting about 20 Watts. So the single is getting much hotter for the same duration of puff. I would say that would influence the perceived flavour quite a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/3/15)

ashTZA said:


> I also think the jap cotton might also have a small something to do with it; at least with intensity;
> 
> I personally find jap cotton smooths or mutes out the sharp notes of a flavour, but the flavour lasts longer and is consistent even as the wick gets drier.
> I use by preference when I'm vaping intensely sweet juices;
> ...



@ashTZA - Yip - Same result as yours.

0.8 single coil - 28g. More flavour, but still muted. I need to get me some rayon and retry. (will add that it tastes a hell of a lot better in single coil than dual.) 

@Andre - Definitely starting to get your description of the juice. I have some ekowool lying around... maybe i will rewick with that and see if there is a difference. Will Report back.

@Zeki Hilmi - Wonderfull jooses you produced here sir. I thought that gravestone might be a miss for me, but now i notice that I just need to get the right build for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/3/15)

Just a little something interesting. I rewicked the goblin back to 0.5ohm dual 28g coil with Japanese cotton and added my go to orange - Vape Elixir - Stardust

Exatly the same experience as my first try of VooDoo - Gravestone. Very muted. I guess Japanese cotton and citrus juices just don't go together. Will finish this tank and rewick with ekowool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (20/3/15)

No review,but dark forest will be in my line up for some time to come.great juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/3/15)

thanks for your honest opinions guys... I'm enjoying reading these reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (23/3/15)

So, Grimm Reaper. 
Mod- ipv mini2
Resistance- 0.3
Wattage- set to 50w
Nic strength- 6mg
Current steep time- 7days

This is a really complex custard. After every toot, you lick your lips and have to take another one, only to discover a new flavor. The custard is not overwhelmingly sweet, but not absent at the same time. I don't know if it's coconut I taste or what, but it's amazing as a subtle hint. I do feel that it needs to steep for about another 2weeks just to bring the flavor out more, but after 1week I can comfortably say it's amazing. I don't get a bitter or peppery aftertaste at all as I do with a few other brands of juices. Again, taste is subjective, but this is a custard that you should really try! I'm a big custard can and Grimm Reaper will definitely find its place in my adv rotation. It's smooth and tranquil, like a butterfly flattering it's pretty wings across a rainbow. Yet powerful and affirmative, like Chuck Norris' punch meeting the Grimm Reaper on a bad day. As I've felt with ALL of Voodoo's juices, it has that unique smoothness to it that I can't find in most other juices. It's like the cliché of running a hot knife through butter, whilst other juices is like pulling a woolen vest through a thorn bush. Well done Zeki on this marvelous concoction. 

Ps: BUY THIS JUICE NOW 
Pps: BUY DARK FOREST NOW ALSO! (reviews of it are amazing, but not as amazing as the juice itself) 

*remember to steep your Voodoo juices as this is an important part of the journey to nirvana*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (24/3/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So, Grimm Reaper.
> Mod- ipv mini2
> Resistance- 0.3
> Wattage- set to 50w
> ...



Nice review @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
What atty and wick were you using if I may ask?

Lol, loved your chirp "pulling a woolen vest through a thorn bush"


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/3/15)

Another 6mg Gravestone Update.

Okay, went dual 28g at 0.9ohm with Rayon on my Goblin. Flavor definitely better now.

Then tried a single 28G at 0.85ohm with Rayon in a Russian. NOW the flavor shines through. Guess this juice does not like dual coil builds. No matter, my Russian is thanking me for being put back into rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Another 6mg Gravestone Update.
> 
> Okay, went dual 28g at 0.9ohm with Rayon on my Goblin. Flavor definitely better now.
> 
> Then tried a single 28G at 0.85ohm with Rayon in a Russian. NOW the flavor shines through. Guess this juice does not like dual coil builds. No matter, my Russian is thanking me for being put back into rotation.


Thanks, actually tried it in HRH's mAN on an iStick at very low power - nice with more flavour and more tangy too.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/15)

Thanks for all the feedback guys - most useful!


----------



## Jos (24/3/15)

My views on *Sub Zero
*
Vaped on Reo Grand with Cyclone sporting a 28G Kanthal coil coming in at around 1.2 ohm (8 wraps - 1.5ID). I used Rayon as my wicking material

First impressions were ok - didn't knock my socks off but I was happy to fill the Reo bottle in order to give it a fair tonk.

I must be honest - the more I vaped it the less I liked it. 

Two reasons mainly - the menthol was not strong enough and it had a bit of a perfumy (sic.) aftertaste.

I then thought - lets spruce it up a little and add some coconut and a little more menthol, well that just messed it up even more.

The one positive was that it makes huge clouds but I suppose the higher VG will do that?

Well these are my personal observations and may of course be totally different to what someone else will experience.

Would steeping improve a menthol much?

If there is anyone in Durbs that would like to try the juice before you buy - pop me a PM and you can have the 25ml that I have left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/3/15)

Silver said:


> Nice review @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> What atty and wick were you using if I may ask?
> 
> Lol, loved your chirp "pulling a woolen vest through a thorn bush"


I was using a Stillare v1 with rayon wick. Air slits wide open and glorious lung hits

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (24/3/15)

I've been through 4 of the Voodoo juices. I've tried Bloody Sunday, Zombie Blood, Red Devil and Dark Forest. I'm not good at describing flavours and the like so all I'm going to say is that they were all super nyom with Red Devil and Dark Forest being my favourites so far. Red Devil is an ADV for me and Dark Forest is the nyomiest choc mint I've had to date.

Been vaping these juices in a Russian, single coil between 1.3 and 1.5 ohm with cotton on a Stingray mech. Awesome flavour, awesome vapour production and smooth as hell. Already ordered another batch from Vape Club. Looking forward to trying more of the others in the range. Voodoo is definitely added to my list of staple juices.

@Zeki Hilmi - Awesome juice sir, well done!!  Also, the service I received from you was top notch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (31/3/15)

@Space_Cowboy thanks for review and I'm pleased our juices are giving you pleasure.


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/3/15)

Bloody Sunday
Vaped on - CF Knight Mod / Goblin RTA / 2mm Dual 28g Kanthal / 0.4ohm / Japanese Cotton

Website Blurb :
Bloody Sunday has a mixture of ripe strawberries accompanied with French vanilla and a couple of other secret ingredients to give you a vintage creamy strawberry milkshake flavour.

My Impressions:
Wonderfully rounded strawberry milkshake flavor with no harshness or nasty surprises. Minimal throat hit. The vanilla accents the strawberries beautifully and just helps bringing out a little bit more of it's sweetness. I get a vanilla strawberry milkshake while inhaling and a heavier strawberry milkshake and cream on the exhale. There is a hint of something else in there, but I can not put my finger on it. (whatever it is, it is certainly working)

Final Notes:
Tastes exactly like what is says on the website. It is a tad bit on the sweet side - (but that is to be expected as I have not had a strawberry milkshake that was not sweet). Overall a very smooth and good joose that I will definitely go back for. 

@Zeki Hilmi -A definite two thumbs up and a must try for any strawberry milkshake connoisseur.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (31/3/15)

Thanks @baksteen8168 nice reading your review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/3/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Thanks @baksteen8168 nice reading your review.


Only a pleasure. Just telling it like it is for me. Btw, my wife stole my bottle of bloody sunday...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (22/5/15)

So reading some of the reviews on the forum, I decided that I wanted to give VooDoo Vapour's flavours a try. VooDoo Vapour is so on the ball! Organized me flavours the same day I requested them and I could collect. 5 Star Service! They mentioned that he had just mixed a fresh batch of liquids that had been steeping for a few days. So I knew that I am getting a relatively 'young' batch of steeped liquids.

*Vape Setup:*

Sigelei 150w Box Mod.
Hellboy RDA with wide bore drip tip. (dual coil, .26 guage dual twisted, 7 wrap, 0.2Ohm)
Youde Goblin RDTA with 510 drip tip. (dual coil, .26 guage single, 11 wrap, 0.6 Ohm).

Mummy's Breakfast (3mg) (Rating: 5/5):

At first this juice was extremely sweet on the lips and had reminiscence of Fruity Loops cereal with decadent hints of milk and a very rounded cereal after taste. The more I vape'd the juice and the hotter I vape'd it on the Hellboy, the more the cereal came out in the juice and the colder I vape'd the juice the sweeter tones came out. On average I was vaping it at around 45W on the Goblin and that produced a very well rounded creamy milky fruity loopy taste. I'm going to let this juice steep for a few days and update this post with my findings.


Grim Reaper (3mg) (Rating: 5/5):

This is the first VooDoo Vapour juice that I tried on my Hellboy. I pumped it at 100w to see cloud production at 40/60 blend and choked on the amount of flavour that was coming out of my lungs. It was a nuclear explosion of Custard, Caramel and Vanilla. You can taste the sweetness of the vanilla and at some times the salty undertones of custard. Its as if I had eaten evaporated home-made vanilla custard. I broke out into a laugh and handed my Vape to my girlfriend who took a huge drag of it as well and her eyes expanded like a 15 year old opening a PS4 for Christmas. We were stunned at the n0mness of this juice. I immediately filled up my Goblin with the juice and cleared out a 4ml tank in 20 minutes.

The next day, I asked VooDoo Vapour Master Mixer if he could make me 100ml bottles of Grim Reaper.... Its that good.

*UPDATE:*

Both of these 30ml bottles are done. The last little bit of Mummy's breakfast was dripped onto my hellboy and I temporarily said farewell to my childhood cereal favourite. I also feared that the Grim Reaper would have to make another turn,... 

I spent some time every day steeping the juices in a hot bath (for an hour) and letting them breathe for about 2 hours. The flavour intensifies with each steep and with each day that passes, the more these juices settle, the more rounded and creamier they become (Like all creams/custards/milks), the cereal part of Mummy's Breakfast shines through the longer its steeped and the milkyness swirls around your mouth if you're cloud chasing with delightful sweetness on the exhale. For Grim Reaper, the saltyness of the custard comes out a bit more and the creamy thickness of the custard is a lot more 'pronounced' in the juice. Its as if it just gets THICKER the longer you steep it (mentally).

I can tell you, If I had the will-power not to smoke these juices, I bet their taste after a month of steeping would be out of this world!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Thanks for the reviews @ZYLOSS 
I enjoyed reading it


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (23/5/15)

@ZYLOSS Thank you very much and we hope you continue to enjoy the juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (29/5/15)

After the rave reviews i decided to pick up 4 Voodoo Juices from Juicy Joes as he is down the road from me.

I need to spend some time with these and get down to what story each of these flavours is telling, but i do have one gripe though.
The bottles do not screw down tightly after opened, so I have the constant fear of juice leaking in my bag, but so far that's the only negative.

I will post in depth reviews, but just a short impression below:

*Dark Forest*
Had to try this one first after all the rave reviews and WOW! This juice tastes like "After Eight" one of my favourite and possibly only chocolates i enjoy. Dark luxurious chocolate with bright peppermint. The Chocolate is more of a foundation, but is not forgotten from inhale to exhale. I think i might have found an ADV.
_*
UPDATE*_
_Still, as above, a brilliant Choc Mint Vape. I read below that the chocolate has been changed and I am now forced to get another bottle _

*Bloody Sunday*
Not what i expected, and i think this needs to steep a bit. I get strawberry, but then a dull savoury biscuit type taste, it feels like the flavour is trying to come out, but something is restricting it. After a few toots and careful analysis i can taste the vanilla, but not quite yet. Think it needs to steep, as it's not yet the strawberry milkshake i expected.

*UPDATE*
_Found out that this juice (at least the bottle that I have) needs a nice single microcoil in a small chamber dripper. I took the trident V2 out, and a 0.6ohm coil wicked with rayon later, and the second biggest airflow open, I get the feeling of having a thick double malt strawberry milkshake in my mouth. This juice needs to be vaped warm. Delicious.
_
Devil's Breath
I havent had a proper tobacco juice in a while so did not know what to expect. Firstly it's not really sweet, earthy, robust. Then i get the nutty flavour that was mentioned earlier. It's not close to anything i've been vaping, but i found my self mindlessly dripping away. When I was not taking a drag, it felt like something was missing in my life. Oh and the Plumes! Sunny to overcast in 3 toots. I cannot give a proper impression yet as this juice has me hypnotised. I cannot put my finger on it, its actually worrying  In a nutshell, me likey very much.

*UPDATE*
_My Devil's Breath is kla! Still a mysterious vape, that I just love. Only note is that the juice became a bit sweeter after a week or so. Will definitely re-order._

Grim Reaper
I am a custard head! Grimm Reaper has something special though, and i can taste that it needs to steep more, but it has little nuances that you do not find in your regular sunday lunch pudding. As @ZYLOSS stated, this takes you back to childhood when you got that one present that overwhelmed you. This is really really good and i fear i will not be able to let it steep. I do get the caramel, and i'm not normally a fan, but here it creates a very nice and complex contrast to the custard. Winner.

Proper reviews to come.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (29/5/15)

phanatik said:


> After the rave reviews i decided to pick up 4 Voodoo Juices from Juicy Joes as he is down the road from me.
> 
> I need to spend some time with these and get down to what story each of these flavours is telling, but i do have one gripe though.
> The bottles do not screw down tightly after opened, so I have the constant fear of juice leaking in my bag, but so far that's the only negative.
> ...


Thanks for your first impressions. Dark Forest and Gravestone are two of my firm favourites. Have not tried the others as they do not fit my flavour profile. Looking forward to your full reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/6/15)

I had to go ahead and get me a huge bottle of this dark forest!!! The voodoo master is now using a different chocolate, which (thankfully) doesn't gunk your coils. I've been vaping it for 4days straight now and I only have 30ml left  with the new chocolate I find it more rounded off- as in smoother and less sweet. As always, a cool minty inhale and an amazing chocolatey exhale. My favorite and definitely an adv! 

Note: I was never a chocolate or minty/menthol Vaper before. However, dark forest has definitely changed my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## wikked (17/6/15)

My Quick and Dirty Review of Bloody Sunday and Mummy's Breakfast:

BS: My new ADV. Love it. It's as smooth, if not smoother than the imported premium US juices I've tried like ANML Carnage. Love the consistency in the quality of the juice, not something many local juice makers seem to be able to do (Subjective Opinion).

MB: A tad sweet, but reading other reviews it seems that more power is needed to bring out the cereal complexity. I did notice a little bit of scratchiness but I'm putting that down to my own sensitivities.

Personally, I think 1-2 weeks max of steeping time is required. Your mileage may vary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zain bhana (17/6/15)

i am a voodoo juice fanatic.my everyday vape is a bloody sunday 3mg .using this juice everyday for 2months now .i stick to this juice for two reasons.1 it does not make u naar after constant use.2 it its not overwhelming its just right in terms of flavour quantity and stregnth.if u like dessert this the vape for you.well done voodoo just a small problem with your bottle caps they dont tighten.1tip to make this juice better,keep the bottle about 10 cm away from a fan heater for ten minutes warm enough to make the consistency free flowing,A good shake . cool down and vape it brings out the flavour really well and steeps it aswell.smoking this juice on a freakshow dripper 0.3ohm on 53watts with amazing results

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/6/15)

zain bhana said:


> just a small problem with your bottle caps they dont tighten


I have that problem as well, BUT then I thought it was a one off 
anyway 
Midnight Mist, realy realy good, but you have to like Bananas as it does come thought pretty strong 
so I dont have a problem there


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/6/15)

Hi guys... Thanks for your reviews. I've not come across to many of these bottles with loosening caps although I am aware of it. I've also spoken to the manufacturer and showed them an example. I'm sorry that you've experienced this and I am trying to source different caps. It's proving quite a task here in SA as most of these bottles are imported from China. The supplier has assured me that this is the 1st that they have been made aware of this situation and said it could be to do with the juice getting on to the thread. I will do my utmost to find new caps for you all. Happy Vaping... Z & Z


----------



## ReeZ (17/6/15)

Last night, after allowing my Devil's Breath to steep for about 3 weeks, I decided to fill up my tank and give it a try.
After vaping for about 5 minutes, I realised that I really like this flavour, very interesting and unique (not even going to attempt a review). At the same time I started getting a really overwhelming smell of the juice....
My perfectly steeped bottle had emptied out all over the couch.
On the bright side, at least there's enough left for maybe one more tank.

Well done on the mixing!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/6/15)

@ReeZ did you spill the juice?


----------



## ReeZ (17/6/15)

Yeah unfortunately. Will have to grab more from you soon


----------



## DarkSide (17/6/15)

ZYLOSS said:


> So reading some of the reviews on the forum, I decided that I wanted to give VooDoo Vapour's flavours a try. VooDoo Vapour is so on the ball! Organized me flavours the same day I requested them and I could collect. 5 Star Service! They mentioned that he had just mixed a fresh batch of liquids that had been steeping for a few days. So I knew that I am getting a relatively 'young' batch of steeped liquids.
> 
> *Vape Setup:*
> 
> ...



@ZYLOSS _"Organized me flavours the same day I requested them and I could collect." _Thanks so much for this good review, had no idea this vendor was in Cape Town, going to create my account and place my orders, will be waiting for them to open tomorrow.
Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (17/6/15)

@Zeki Hilmi With all the good reviews from the esteemed members, I have created my account, busy selecting my flavours and hope to see you (tomorrow) afternoon, like a kid before Christmas...what is wrong with me?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/6/15)

@DarkSide I'm glad you enjoy the juice and look forward to seeing you.


----------



## DarkSide (17/6/15)

@ZYLOSS I created my account, 4 juices in my cart but, don't know if just my browser, get a warning about your site certificate, I have e-mailed you a screen grab, I am using IE 11
Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (18/6/15)

Darkside, I would recommend using Chrome if IE is giving you issues. I am not the site admin, but I know IE has issues sometimes with Shopify SSL certificates. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (18/6/15)

I have added some updates to my previous review....


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/6/15)

@phanatik thanks for your updates. We are pleased that you enjoying your juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (18/6/15)

@Zeki Hilmi I'm really enjoying your juice. Mummy and Dark forest. Awesome sauce.
Winner! Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## shabbar (20/6/15)

@Zeki Hilmi organise some 10ml sample packs bru ...


----------



## Willyza (20/6/15)

True that  I enjoyed Midnight Mist quite abit 
so I got 4 more, different one's 
hope they just as good


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/6/15)

As per reveral from a friend i hear jack the ripper is a juice killer! Can not wait!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (22/6/15)

Hey @Zeki Hilmi,

Do you perhaps do sample packs, and bigger volumes, ie 100ml?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/6/15)

@phanatik I don't do sample packs as they not really cost effective. We do do 100ml bottles on request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## phanatik (22/6/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @phanatik I don't do sample packs as they not really cost effective. We do do 100ml bottles on request.


Cool, how much do they go for?
I'm interested in Devil's Breath


----------



## DarkSide (25/6/15)

@Zeki Hilmi Firstly, let me say that the service from Zeki is absolutely outstanding, just like the juices, and I must be ever so grateful that he is literally around the corner from me, will be banging on his door when I run out of juice...
Secondly, still a noob at this, but will attempt a short review on each of the juices, my new vaping colleague only vapes grim reaper, dark forest and mummy's revenge, will get his thoughts on these as well.
VooDoo all the way!


----------



## DarkSide (27/6/15)

Richio said:


> My reviews may not be as detailed as silver as I'm new to vaping but anyway.
> 
> Hardware: Istick 30w, subtank mini
> Vaped at: Lower wattage,15w/ 3.2v
> ...



@Zeki Hilmi AND @Richio Bloody Sunday is just "_bloody" _marvellous, Richio got it spot on, started with a mini maxed it up to 25 watts, then into the arctic with 0.2 ohm coil, started at 30 w and just kept going up till the M80 could no longer even if I wanted to. The vanilla and strawberry absolutely fantastic, I was expecting a sweet strawberry milkshake, not sweet, just a fantastic, bordering on the sublime, smooth creamy lip licking shake, almost the entire day on this, but @Zeki Hilmi I think there was something amiss with my bottle, the juice surely must have leaked out as it is almost empty, cannot blame the arctic and high wattage, I could never finish 30 ml in a day, so it must be your bottle that is faulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/6/15)

@DarkSide The bottle probably had a hole in the bottom as surely you could not vape that amount.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/6/15)

@Zeki Hilmi You are so correct, I could never vape that amount of your magical elixir, but the same "thing" appears to be happening to the Zombie Blood, You better check with the supplier of your bottles as I am now forced to replace these two. You stated when I fetched my juice that you were going on leave, does that mean I cannot get "replacements" till you are back???


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/6/15)

@DarkSide VooDoo Vapour never takes leave unless they are out of Cape Town... Anytime you are ready just push the button and we will have it ready for you in a flash.


----------



## DarkSide (28/6/15)

@Zeki Hilmi Oh The Relief!...First checking for leaking on the other bottles then the next "smallish" order will be placed.


----------



## VapeDude (29/6/15)

About to place my first order of Voodoo Juice, very keen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ludjer (16/7/15)

Got some jack the ripper and really loving it smoking it on a 0.5 coil 16W full lung hits doing work  A+ on that, next i want to try bloody sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (16/7/15)

Ludjer said:


> Got some jack the ripper and really loving it smoking it on a 0.5 coil 16W full lung hits doing work  A+ on that, next i want to try bloody sunday.



Bloody Sunday probably my favourite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (16/7/15)

VapeDude said:


> Bloody Sunday probably my favourite



My best anyway


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (17/7/15)

I bought some Gravestone , devils breath and my all day vape JACK THE RIPPER.... Friggin delicious!!! My new all day vape!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (7/8/15)

*Zombie Blood 3mg*:

*Setup*: Goblin Mini dual clapton 0.3ohm.

Wicked with DC cotton pads.

*Website description*:

Subtle banana with a whack of strawberry and something mysterious to smooth out the edges.

*Notes*:

I think I'm mostly getting the "something mysterious" - kind of a choc/banana taste, but I can't really identify it. (although it's possible I have damaged my tastebuds/brain with my roast chicken/prawn DIY juice experiments)

No hint of strawberry, but I'll update in a while when the bottle has steeped some more.

Still a rather pleasant & smooth vape, and my first voodoo experience. I bought a few flavours and decided to start with this because I thought it smelled the best 

Another nice surprise from a local juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/9/15)

Hi all

This is my first review of a VooDoo Juice. For those that don't know, VooDoo is a local juice brand created by @Zeki Hilmi in Cape Town. He puts a lot of passion into it. 

Some background. A juice I am very familiar with is VM's Choc Mint. It has pretty much been permanently loaded in one of my Reos for more than a year. I like it a lot but the chocolate in it has an artificial taste. So I add VM Coffee concentrate and have been vaping that concoction for many months. I was very interested to try out a new local Choc Mint juice. So I bought a 30ml bottle of *Dark Forrest *a few months ago. I got the 12mg version and I paid R140 at VapeClub. The juice says 60/40 on the bottle. I assume it means 60% VG, since it doesn't feel like 60% PG to me. Perhaps Zeki can confirm. I have been vaping it for the past two weeks. 

*VooDoo Vapour - DARK FORREST (12mg)*

*Bottom line - a lovely minty juice with a tad of white chocolate. Silky with a premium feel and very smooth. I just felt I wanted a bit more chocolate. Good quality juice but for my palette, not my preferred Choc Mint vape. Enjoyed vaping it but probably will not re-order. *




The juice has a darkish orangey colour and it smells lovely. Has a great minty chocolate smell. 

*On the vape I initially get a fresh minty taste. Then a very mild chocolate in the background.* The flavours are quite subtle, not in your face. The mint is not strong but it does increase quite nicely on longer drags. It's a plain mint and not overpowering. Just the right amount for a soothing kind of vape. The chocolate is very mild and is a white chocolate to my palette. Not dark and rich, rather subtle. It tastes nice.

It's not very sweet and has a medium wetness. I find it's more of a coolish flavour. It is mostly natural tasting but I did find on my first vape and occasionally thereafter that there was a slight synthetic/artifical tone coming through. It was more prominent on Rayon than cotton so it could be the way my taste buds interprets this on Rayon. Almost a slight sterileness to it. But it went away after a while and was hardly noticeable on cotton wicks.

I found the *throat hit quite low*. It was a 12mg version and I usually like to review on 18mg. Also, the 60% VG I suspect softened it. The positive is that it's a nice soothing vape. I enjoyed this in the mornings when I typically need a milder vape. Vapour production was good.

I liked the *texture *of the vape a lot. It's smooth and silky. Feels premium. To me it's more of a mellow vape, not a bold one. Therefore it has good all day vapability, combined with the mild flavours and lowish throat hit.

The juice vaped very well in my equipment. I used two Reos. (RM2 and Nuppin) No problems. I preferred organic cotton to Rayon for this juice. I found the Rayon accentuated that synthetic taste and also boosted the mint a bit, dimming out the chocolate. The organic cotton gave me a more balanced flavour and I preferred that.

I tried it on the Nuppin lung-hit style and on the RM2 mouth-to-lung style. I liked them both and it was difficult to choose a clear winner. On the Nuppin I got a bit more mint and a more minty aftertaste. The chocolate was less. But I enjoyed the smoothness of the juice in lung hit mode. Nice and soothing. 

The *aftertaste *of this juice is very good. I get a tasty chocolate flavour lingering for a while and it's very pleasant. Almost more so than on the vape itself. 

Not many negatives from me for this juice. Perhaps I would have liked a bit more chocolate to come through. And the occasional artificial tone did detract slightly. Oh, I nearly forgot, a negative for me is that the bottle requires a pipette or syringe to fill with. 

*Overall I would say this is a good juice for subtle mindless vaping if you like something mildly minty with a dash of chocolate in the background.* 

As for comparing against Vapour Mountain's Choc Mint, here are the differences:

Dark Forrest is more minty and less chocolaty. It's not as rich or as strongly flavoured as VM Choc Mint. 
Dark Forrest has a white chocolate taste whereas VM's Choc Mint is more of a milk chocolate (normal chocolate taste)
VM Choc Mint has a slight artificial taste of its chocolate, which I combat by adding VM's Coffee concentrate. Although Dark Forrest is nice I still prefer my "VM Choc Mint Coffee" concoction. They are a bit different though. 

As for comparing to another international juice - 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate. Well these two local Choc Mints are very different and I feel not really comparable. Bowdens is masterful in its complexity and has several other flavours in it. Totally different taste. 

Packaging:
- Decent packaging - dark glass bottle with a simple to remove screw cap.
- Labelling is good and the PG/VG ratio is on there. I just don't know whether its PG/VG or VG/PG
- Downside is there is no nozzle so you have to use a pipette or a syringe to extract the juice and fill your device. Just don't knock the bottle over when you take off the cap.
- The cap is not of the "child deterrent" variety

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 - single 0.9 ohm coil - Rayon and organic cotton wicks - (15 to 19 Watts, depending on battery level)
- REO Grand/Nuppin1 - dual 0.55 ohm coil - Rayon wicks - (26 to 32 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (6/9/15)

Thank you @Silver for your review. The 60 is VG and 40 PG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Thank you @Silver for your review. The 60 is VG and 40 PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the clarification @Zeki Hilmi - and for making the juice. I enjoyed vaping it!


----------



## Jan (7/9/15)

When I first bought mine it was awful I let it steep for more than a month and it became simply brilliant.


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Jan said:


> When I first bought mine it was awful I let it steep for more than a month and it became simply brilliant.



Thanks @Jan

I got mine just after VapeCon time, so probably during June. It had been sitting in the cupboard closed for a few months. I did not open it to let it breathe though. Bottle is nearly finished now but i do think it has improved since i opened it. So maybe it needs some breathing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a VooDoo Juice. For those that don't know, VooDoo is a local juice brand created by @Zeki Hilmi in Cape Town. He puts a lot of passion into it.
> 
> ...


For once my taste buds have to disagree with yours @Silver. As I remembered DF it had quite a pronounced dark chocolate taste. V1 more so than V2. Loaded it (V2) in the Reo Mini with RM2 at 0.77 ohms about half an hour ago to check again. I definitely taste it as a smooth dark milk chocolate and not a white creamy chocolate. And quite up front, not just in the background. In equal measure with the mint. Going back in this thread I see at least one other post mentioning it as a dark chocolate, the others just saying chocolate. Will be interesting to hear how others experience it.


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Andre said:


> For once my taste buds have to disagree with yours @Silver. As I remembered DF it had quite a pronounced dark chocolate taste. V1 more so than V2. Loaded it (V2) in the Reo Mini with RM2 at 0.77 ohms about half an hour ago to check again. I definitely taste it as a smooth dark milk chocolate and not a white creamy chocolate. And quite up front, not just in the background. In equal measure with the mint. Going back in this thread I see at least one other post mentioning it as a dark chocolate, the others just saying chocolate. Will be interesting to hear how others experience it.



Thanks for the feedback @Andre
Its probably just my calibration of milk vs white chocolate with vaping VM's Choc Mint so much. I think its because the flavours in VM Choc Mint are stronger so maybe I perceive the chocolate in VooDoo Dark Forrest to be more muted.
What is the V1 and V2 you refer to? Are there different versions of the juice?


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Andre
> Its probably just my calibration of milk vs white chocolate with vaping VM's Choc Mint so much. I think its because the flavours in VM Choc Mint are stronger so maybe I perceive the chocolate in VooDoo Dark Forrest to be more muted.
> What is the V1 and V2 you refer to? Are there different versions of the juice?


Yip, the mixmaster changed the chocolate base at some stage to a smoother chocolate. Think @Yusuf Cape Vaper refers to it somewhere in this thread. Of course, V1 no longer made.


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, the mixmaster changed the chocolate base at some stage to a smoother chocolate. Think @Yusuf Cape Vaper refers to it somewhere in this thread. Of course, V1 no longer made.



Oh wow, ok thanks for that - I missed that.
@Zeki Hilmi - do you think mine was the V1? I got it around June this year, just after VapeCon. Got it from VapeClub.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/9/15)

@Silver it is possible it is the V1. I changed the chocolates as the darker chocolates are not wicking and coil friendly. Also I thought the V2 had a smoother taste and more authentic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Silver it is possible it is the V1. I changed the chocolates as the darker chocolates are not wicking and coil friendly. Also I thought the V2 had a smoother taste and more authentic.



Thanks @Zeki Hilmi - maybe it is the V1 then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/9/15)

Voodoo Dark Forest :

Nom rating : nom nom nom
Not sure about the age of the bottle, was kindly given to me by someone on the thread.
Loving this: Nice minty inhale , lekker chochy exhale
It is like vaping on a peppermint crisp choclate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (4/5/16)

So, this is a really delayed review of @Zeki Hilmi at Voo Doo E-juices Pompous Pom Range. The Pompous Pom is the latest edition to the company, and- as i understand- has been a work in progress for many months.

First up, we have Lord Snooty. 
This is a Blueberry Ice Cream e-liquid. On the inhale i get a fresh blast of mixed berries (not blueberry, according to my taste buds) with a subtle yet tangy lingering. With the exhale i can feel the ice cream shower over my taste buds. This juice works well in RTA's and well on RDA's as its a 70/30 VG/PG ratio. After trying this joose, i can see why many of our local vendors have pushed to stock it. Well done on this one Zeki!

Second in line we have Queen Bee. 
Vaping this juice, you can taste that the mixologist's passion and feeling went in to it. It has a very sweet Homey milky inhale, with an extra sweet yet subtle exhale of honey and sugar. This joose, as described by the mixologist, is a joose that'll make many vapers reminisce on their early childhood days. A very well balanced joose in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

I really need to grab some Lord Snooty


----------



## JB1987 (5/5/16)

I definitely agree with you on the Queen Bee, it's quite a nostalgic vape 

Haven't tried Lord Snooty yet as I'm a bit hate/love with most berry flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/5/16)

Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper for the review. @Silver can you move this thread to the appropriate place.


----------



## Silver (7/5/16)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper for the review. @Silver can you move this thread to the appropriate place.



Sure @Zeki Hilmi 
The four posts above have been moved to the existing Voodoo Juice - Juice Reviews thread


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (3/11/16)

So I popped into @Zeki Hilmi's place last week, and he made me wait about 30mins before he even got home. He was busy working at his new mixing lab. Big up's to the vendors who are now investing large sums of money into professional clean room facilities. 

Anyway, the reason I went was to buy a bottle of Miss Daisy's. She is described as a warm Pecan Nut Cream-pie, with wads of cream and what I can describe as a honey or maple syrup topping. Once again, Zeki lived up to the hype of his liquids as this juice really, really, blew me away! I haven't tested it at low power, because I Vaped the bottle up before I even got to really putting it through its paces. The juice is smooth, creamy, saucy, and has the perfect amount of sweetness to it. I Vaped it at around 95w, and I just couldn't put the bottle down. Well done again @Zeki Hilmi on this marvelous creation! See you at the vape meet on Saturday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/11/16)

Miss Daisy's by Pompous Pom
At first I thought I was being a chop trying to squeeze the glass 100ml bottle, tapped it with a screwdriver and saw it was indeed plastic.
So I decanted it into one of the more hand friendly White Label bottles. 

At the lower wattages(44w) it has a light whipped cream main note with subtle pecan and maple, def not honey.
Swopped over to TC, creamy lower down at 220 C , but much better at 240C when the pecan starts pulling through, higher up at 265C it fades to a sweet cream... happy place at 245C for me. (5 wraps 26g SS316L 2.5mm ID )

Compliments to the chef.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (7/11/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So I popped into @Zeki Hilmi's place last week, and he made me wait about 30mins before he even got home. He was busy working at his new mixing lab. Big up's to the vendors who are now investing large sums of money into professional clean room facilities.
> 
> Anyway, the reason I went was to buy a bottle of Miss Daisy's. She is described as a warm Pecan Nut Cream-pie, with wads of cream and what I can describe as a honey or maple syrup topping. Once again, Zeki lived up to the hype of his liquids as this juice really, really, blew me away! I haven't tested it at low power, because I Vaped the bottle up before I even got to really putting it through its paces. The juice is smooth, creamy, saucy, and has the perfect amount of sweetness to it. I Vaped it at around 95w, and I just couldn't put the bottle down. Well done again @Zeki Hilmi on this marvelous creation! See you at the vape meet on Saturday!
> 
> ...



Totally agree with this, this juice is the most smoothest and on point flavor I have ever had. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/11/16)

Thanks guys


----------

